# Backstreet Boys



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone honestly remember when it wasnt gay to listen to these guyz? cause I do and still listen to them, I love there music


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

ASFASFKEPAOJFJAELKSJFKJEAKLSKLFJKSAJFKLEJLEKFJASKFS

Translation: o rly?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes really, great group


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

o rly?


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Aug 10, 2011)

That was about 15 years ago. My ears have matured and now all I hear is shit. :/


----------



## Nebz (Aug 10, 2011)

'N Sync>Backstreet Boys
>_>

To answer the question... Yes I do remember but I was never the slightest bit of a fan to their group.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah, But Im still a fan, Allways have been


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

o rly?

I'll stop trolling now lol.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

i remembered me listening to their music, but i don't remember any of their songs. 

my preferences have changed.


----------



## Dangy (Aug 10, 2011)

I WAAAAAAAAAAAANT IT THAT WAY.


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 10, 2011)

Backstreet boys was one of my first albums, hahahaha. But I don't really think it's gay for me to listen to them. ;D


TELL ME WHYYYYYYY?


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Backstreet boys was one of my first albums, hahahaha. But I don't really think it's gay for me to listen to them. ;D
> 
> 
> TELL ME WHYYYYYYY?


ain't nothing but a heartbreak.



right?


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 10, 2011)

Liking the backstreet boys automatically makes you a 12 year old girl from...whatever the hell year they were popular for.

So bad. So, bad.


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Liking the backstreet boys automatically makes you a 12 year old girl from...whatever the hell year they were popular for.
> 
> So bad. So, bad.


Agreed.

o rly?


----------



## Dangy (Aug 10, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Liking the backstreet boys automatically makes you a 12 year old girl from...whatever the hell year they were popular for.
> 
> So bad. So, bad.



Late 90's, early 2000. 

Seemed like an eternity.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


opinions opinions. 

i like what i like, you like what you like.


----------



## Stephapanda (Aug 10, 2011)

I went to a Backstreet Boys concert when I was like ... 10.

I still don't mind listening to them once in a while. Or N*SYNC, or Spice Girls, etc. :]

It's not really my taste anymore, but I don't think it's _that_ bad.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

There is nothing actualy bad about the backstreet boys its just you prefer your own music and i prefer mine


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 10, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AINT NOTHING BUT A MISTAKKKEEEEE.

yeah. d:


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 10, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a difference between opinions, and the backstreet boys being bad.
Kinda like watching a mother smack her child around, call it child abuse, and then have her say "well that's just your opinion."


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Aug 10, 2011)

Backstreet Boys were garbage. Imo, they were the worst part of the music industry in the early part of the last decade.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 10, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wooh, i was just about to post something that will derail the topic into a huge debate. no not religion.

anyway, though i get your analogy, it's not a very good analogy. 
1. backstreetboys being bad? is somebody hurt? you? don't listen. you have a choice.
2. why was the mother smacking the child? how severe?


----------



## nando (Aug 10, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Does anyone honestly remember when it wasnt gay to listen to these guyz? cause I do and still listen to them, I love there music




it was always gay to listen to them. i saw them at sf gay pride 2 years ago. it's the only context where it makes sense.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah true, still i love them (in a totaly metro type of way  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

why can you spell fine on Steam but bad here? Why Oh Why?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Why do you stalk me? Why oh why? Oh I know why, cuz Im just that awsome ahahaha jokes


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 10, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used an analogy, not a perfect comparison. So #1 is invalid...I think, you're kind of just rabbling on so i'm not sure the point you tried to make. I wasn't implying the backstreet boys abused children (just their ears), I was talking about the whole "that's your opinion" statement.
#2 is also invalid since it's basically implied I meant from an abusive standpoint, she is smacking the child. For the sake of the slow, i'll change the line to "watching a mother beat her child with a tire iron,"


Your move.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 10, 2011)

The Backstreet Boys are the musical equivalent of appendicitis. No amount of nostalgia can correct that.

Enough said.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 10, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Does anyone honestly remember when it wasnt gay to listen to these guyz? cause I do and still listen to them, I love there music



No offense, but it has always been gay to listen to these guys.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 10, 2011)

backstreet boys? if my ears could puke, they would


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm a fan of BSB, their music is good, most people around the world have only joined the brigade of "BSB Sucks" without ever listening to their music. Their latest album "This Is Us" was not great but good overall.

I even listen to Westlife, Owl City (Adam Young ftw), Ne-Yo, Craig David, Bloom 06 (Eiffel 65). And an unsigned artist Blair Perkins.


----------



## emigre (Aug 10, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of BSB, their music is good, most people around the world have only joined the brigade of "BSB Sucks" without ever listening to their music. Their latest album "This Is Us" was not great but good overall.
> 
> I even listen to Westlife, Owl City (Adam Young ftw), Ne-Yo, Craig David, Bloom 06 (Eiffel 65). And an unsigned artist Blair Perkins.



Your taste in music is terrible. Westlife FFS.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 10, 2011)

The last time I listend to them.. I was like what, 7-8 lol.
theres just 1 song by them I would consider listening to every now and then "Everybody"(I think thats the title lol).

Other than that.. no.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 10, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of BSB, their music is good, most people around the world have only joined the brigade of "BSB Sucks" without ever listening to their music. Their latest album "This Is Us" was not great but good overall.
> 
> I even listen to Westlife, Owl City (Adam Young ftw), Ne-Yo, Craig David, Bloom 06 (Eiffel 65). And an unsigned artist Blair Perkins.



*takes out shotgun*
C'mon Yeller...lets go fix you out behind the house.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Well the real point Im trying to make was that people have different points of view on there music but for some reason if one person says "I like Backstreet Boys" another must say "Well your gay" But then again that is the internet and people do have the right to say there feelings on the fact, so Im just gunna say I like the Backstreet Boys, you may not but what ever you say wont change my mind (I know your not trying to though)


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 11, 2011)

Indeed! anyone should have the right, to be wrong! kidding ^^
just do what you want as you please, who will argue lol


----------



## Dangy (Aug 11, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I wasn't implying the backstreet boys abused children (just their ears),



Made my day.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

Even though I like the Backstreet Boys I still find it funny what people say about them. ahahaha


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i said, if it hurt your ears, don't listen. that's what i meant. you can avoid it. and those who listen to them like them, so who's hurt?
whereas the child, was really being hurt, the only way to avoid it is to interfere.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for explaining, Im a bit slow on stuff like that, but I understand now.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Aug 11, 2011)

My science teacher is a rabid fan-woman


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats awsome man, hope more people start to love them


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You -still- missed the point of the analogy. It has absolutely nothing to do with pain. Here...lets throw another at you.
It's like if I took a gun, and shot you in the head. Someone saw it and said I killed you, and I said "Nah that's just your opinion"
It's like if I went into a store, stole a bunch of shit, and as I was walking out the door the owner said, "hey you just stole a bunch of stuff!" and I said "Nah that's just your opinion."
Any more supreme stupidity and i'm just going to assume I totally got trolled.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what what part of your first post really happened or not an opinion?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

Guys please explain yourself more


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Guys please explain yourself more


nah, i think me and Hells Malice should just drop it.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok then


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, we're the only ones keepin' this thread alive.


----------



## klim28 (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG! Why do people have to quote a quote from a quote that has been quoted before?

On topic... I still like Backstreet Boys. (Don't kill me)

Love late 90's/early 2000 music. Boyzone, N Sync, Spice Girls, Hanson, Moffats, Backstreet Boys.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 11, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I spoke nothing but un-opinionated truth.
> haha if that's what you say
> 
> 
> ...


well, i'm getting tired, it's not worth the argument, yes i like them but not hell bent crazy over them.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, alot happens when your off for 12 hours, Im still loving them but I doubt its unopinionated btw


----------

